# can anyone recommend an indestructable dog bed?!



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Here's the thing..... Lily and Branston are 6 months old, we have had them for 4 months and they are on their 8th bed!!!

They just totally destroy anything we get them. I wnat them to be comfortable but cant use anything with a filling as they just tear it to shreds and pull all the stuffing out. 

The latest beds they had were vet bed gold, which have no filling but still looked pretty comfy and HAD a 'tough durable rubber backing'. They are now more holes than bed so I need to replace them again!

I've seem some xtra tuff beds in PAH, they are really expensive but I wont mind paying for them if they are going to last. Does anyone else have a bed destroying dog and have you found anything indestructable yet?

They have plenty of toys to chew (these also get destroyed within muinutes!) and I'd rather they destroy their own toys and beds than our furniture but I'd really like to find them a bed that will stand up to their games!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

What about Tuffies? Dog Beds, Waterproof Dog Beds, Large Dogs Beds, Luxury Dog Beds UK

Hope you find something that's suitable!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I know we like out dogs to be on a big cushy soft bed - but i don't think dogs NEED bedding (unless theres a special case like arthritis, or post-surgery...). dogs happily sleep on the floor. 

Why don't you try a hard bed with no filling? PetsatHome do a range of hard beds of different sizes, decent price. 

It could be safer than to keep risking them eating stuffing of cushions etc.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

For years I bought new beds twice every year for several years because of our Weimaraner (now passed away) who wrecked beds by clawing at them and sneakily chomping through them. The amount of money we wasted doesn't bear thinking about!  Until we bought a woven Tuffies dog bed! Hah! She couldn't get through that one could she?  We still have it ten years on and it is still as good as new yet it used to get hauled outside and scrubbed when she became incontinent towards her end. We also have a second bed of the same size and both beds have fleecy covers on which are very easy to wash and dry in one day. We have always had multiple dogs (down to 5 now) and they all use the beds. Even Merlin the one collie destruction business (as he was known as a pup) never bothered to set to work on chewing them! They are expensive so have to be considered an investment. But I shall never have to buy another dog bed now so are worth the money if it can be afforded. Here's the website - Dog beds from Tuffies; online shop


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thorne said:


> What about Tuffies? Dog Beds, Waterproof Dog Beds, Large Dogs Beds, Luxury Dog Beds UK
> 
> Hope you find something that's suitable!


ooh thank you, they even do a 'really tough tuffy' with money back guarantee if it gets chewed!! However at £145 each that's a bit too pricey for me and also cant really see 2 of those on my kitchen floor 

Their normal beds look great though, but do state that although they are tough, they are not totally chew resistant, so I'm worried they wouldn't be Lily and Branston proof 

Has anyone else with a bed destroying dog used these?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

CarolineH said:


> For years I bought new beds twice every year for several years because of our Weimaraner (now passed away) who wrecked beds by clawing at them and sneakily chomping through them. The amount of money we wasted doesn't bear thinking about!  Until we bought a woven Tuffies dog bed! Hah! She couldn't get through that one could she?  We still have it ten years on and it is still as good as new yet it used to get hauled outside and scrubbed when she became incontinent towards her end. We also have a second bed of the same size and both beds have fleecy covers on which are very easy to wash and dry in one day. We have always had multiple dogs (down to 5 now) and they all use the beds. Even Merlin the one collie destruction business (as he was known as a pup) never bothered to set to work on chewing them! They are expensive so have to be considered an investment. But I shall never have to buy another dog bed now so are worth the money if it can be afforded. Here's the website - Dog beds from Tuffies; online shop


thank you, another recommendation for tuffies  and great to hear a success story from another bed destroyer!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I know we like out dogs to be on a big cushy soft bed - but i don't think dogs NEED bedding (unless theres a special case like arthritis, or post-surgery...). dogs happily sleep on the floor.
> 
> Why don't you try a hard bed with no filling? PetsatHome do a range of hard beds of different sizes, decent price.
> 
> It could be safer than to keep risking them eating stuffing of cushions etc.


Aww really?? I'd feel really mean just giving them a hard bed or the floor to sleep on 

I know I'm a softy but although they do destroy their beds they do love to snuggle up on a nice comfy bed. Branston even rearranges it and folds a bit up to make a pillow! 

I understand your point about them actually consuming the stuffing though, and we've had some interesting deposits in the garden. Which is why I opted for the vet bed last time as it doesn't have any filling. They've ripped them up but they dont actually eat it .... just decorate the kitchen with it


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can thoroughly recommend Tuffies - who make a 'chew' proof bed.

The Company are based in Turriff in Aberdeenshire. Dog Beds, Waterproof Dog Beds, Large Dogs Beds, Luxury Dog Beds UK


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> ooh thank you, they even do a 'really tough tuffy' with money back guarantee if it gets chewed!! However at £145 each that's a bit too pricey for me and also cant really see 2 of those on my kitchen floor
> 
> Their normal beds look great though, but do state that although they are tough, they are not totally chew resistant, so I'm worried they wouldn't be Lily and Branston proof
> 
> Has anyone else with a bed destroying dog used these?


You may think it is expensive I thought the same thing but speaking from experience it will be one of the best times you spend that kind of money - I have had my first Tuffie over 2 yrs ago and it is still going strong today. I have three Great Danes and they love their Tuffies. :001_smile:

No smells, no sticking in the washing machine - just wipe down and good as new.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

912142 said:


> You may think it is expensive I thought the same thing but speaking from experience it will be one of the best times you spend that kind of money - I have had my first Tuffie over 2 yrs ago and it is still going strong today. I have three Great Danes and they love their Tuffies. :001_smile:
> 
> No smells, no sticking in the washing machine - just wipe down and good as new.


Thank you! Do you have the 'really tough tuffie' that's guaranteed chew resistant (looks like a big donut!) or just the standard woven/waterproof beds?


----------



## Lazhar (Jan 16, 2015)

*The best indestructible dog beds are hard to find* because most of them don't have anything to back their claims up. You want to go for a solid PVC raised bed like the Kuranda given on the link. The PVC is virtually indestructible while the raised bed offers no mattress for the dog to chew...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread is from 2011 

Got me all excited thinking Foxierockmeister had posted and havnt seen her in a very long time


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jake chewed the corners off the Tuffie and massacred every bed he could push/pull out of the dog flap. The only thing he never destroyed is the Kuranda, the raised bed in my sig. He tried and failed!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> This thread is from 2011
> 
> Got me all excited thinking Foxierockmeister had posted and havnt seen her in a very long time


Me too

I really don't understand why people put random comments on threads several years old - info / products are likely to be very different - why not start a new thread,?

Sorry but I don't get it!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Me too
> 
> I really don't understand why people put random comments on threads several years old - info / products are likely to be very different - why not start a new thread,?
> 
> Sorry but I don't get it!


I think it's the function where if your on a thread, 'similar' ones come up underneath it or maybe they search a term & just don't realise it's old? Took me a while to get used to checking the dates on threads  even then, I was so confused 'only 6months old!? Surely not... Have they got new pickles? What!? Where are the original pickles?!' Brain blur. Then read the date & all was ok


----------

